# Campfire bacon..



## suboc (Feb 11, 2013)

So a few months ago me and a few friends decided that we were going to do a men only multi-day camping trip, Mancation.

This got me thinking, "what do we need to cook to make this trip epic"?  I came to this list, Baby back ribs, chicken, steak, and bacon all smoked over the campfire.

     The camping spot we got to is some what primitive there is a fire ring, but no grill or anything to cook on. So I built this campfire grill Its height adjustable and swing over and off the fire.













camping 005.JPG



__ suboc
__ Feb 11, 2013






    Being new to bacon curing I wanted to keep the bacon cure simple and perfect the first shot. I came across pops brine recipe and that it was all the rave, so i decided to go with that. I did fill a ziplock bag with brine and set it on the bacoon to keep it from floating.













bacon1.jpg



__ suboc
__ Feb 11, 2013






      10 days later i did a fry test and it is incredible. Off the the campsite we go..













camping 009.JPG



__ suboc
__ Feb 11, 2013






          Seeing how light the smoke was I smoked it for 6 hours the first day, put it in the cooler over night and 6 hrsof smoke the next day.













camping 014.JPG



__ suboc
__ Feb 11, 2013
__ 1






Chillin by the fire













camping 020.JPG



__ suboc
__ Feb 11, 2013






Ribs and steak













camping 068.JPG



__ suboc
__ Feb 11, 2013






Campfire kolaches.













camping 048.JPG



__ suboc
__ Feb 11, 2013






  Tons of tasty food was made but bacon is the reason I'm here. here's a money shot of the finished smoked belly.













camping 097.JPG



__ suboc
__ Feb 11, 2013


















camping 100.JPG



__ suboc
__ Feb 11, 2013


















camping 101.JPG



__ suboc
__ Feb 11, 2013


















camping 102.JPG



__ suboc
__ Feb 11, 2013






  This may have been the best bacon I've ever eaten. Not sure if it was the multiple kinds of wood that went in to the fire that made it so good, but it was insane.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

Bacon looks great man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Gotta love bacon!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Looks like you guys had a real good time with plenty of other good eats too


----------



## linguica (Feb 11, 2013)

Great looking meats (all of them). Almost every food tastes soo much better when you are camping. The only hard part is who has to be the first out of the sack on a frosty morning and make the first pot-o-joe?


----------



## michael ark (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks great ! I can't wait to go camping this year.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 12, 2013)

Great Looking camp food!!! Gotta love roughing it!!!


----------



## roller (Feb 12, 2013)

Bacon looks great and so does your pit...


----------



## desertlites (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks to be a great time. seems everything is much better out and over the open fire. thanks for the pics.


----------



## venture (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks great!

Unlike you and Michael, I can wait for a little warmer weather.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## suboc (Feb 12, 2013)

Venture said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Unlike you and Michael, I can wait for a little warmer weather.  :biggrin:
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


It wasn't too bad here. Highs during the day were 60s and 40s at night. It did rain pretty good Saturday night. But other than that, it was nice.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2013)

I used to love camping like that....  prep, cook, eat, clean, start all over again....   Oh yeah, have a beer in there somewhere... best eatin' food around to.....


----------



## spartan1967 (Feb 12, 2013)

BAAAAAAAAACOOOOOOOON !!!


----------



## suboc (Feb 12, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Oh yeah, have a beer in there somewhere...


There were a few beers in there.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 13, 2013)

AWESOME Bacon


----------



## boykjo (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice bacon... I Havent had home made bacon in a while... Looks like I need to get busy


----------



## vikingqueen (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow ,what a great way to go camping ,bacon a must , like the grill set up .


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Feb 13, 2013)

I know why your bacon came out so great,you were getting back to your primitive roots,I know for me when I take my family camping,starting that first fire and hearing your meat sizzling, smelling that wood smoke,Just makes ever thing taste great.You can cook the same thing at home but it will never taste the same


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 13, 2013)

Love the whole experience!  

This is great!  Men being men and cooking pork, beef, & chicken on the open flame.

Grunt, grunt, grunt!!!!

Bill


----------



## goodtobeking (Feb 13, 2013)

It looks amazing. I am going to make my first attempt at bacon in a week or so. Would you be willing to share that brine recipe?


----------



## venture (Feb 13, 2013)

Gotta love Texas! I should have stayed there when I got discharged from the service!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 13, 2013)

smoking shawn86 said:


> I know why your bacon came out so great,you were getting back to your primitive roots,I know for me when I take my family camping,starting that first fire and hearing your meat sizzling, smelling that wood smoke,Just makes ever thing taste great.You can cook the same thing at home but it will never taste the same


I agree.  GREAT looking cook.


----------



## suboc (Feb 13, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> I agree.  GREAT looking cook.





smoking shawn86 said:


> I know why your bacon came out so great,you were getting back to your primitive roots,I know for me when I take my family camping,starting that first fire and hearing your meat sizzling, smelling that wood smoke,Just makes ever thing taste great.You can cook the same thing at home but it will never taste the same


So what you guys are saying is that the next time I go camping. I should bring 4 belly's with me and make a "limited campfire reserve bacon".


----------



## suboc (Feb 13, 2013)

Goodtobeking said:


> It looks amazing. I am going to make my first attempt at bacon in a week or so. Would you be willing to share that brine recipe?


Here's the thread to the recipe i used http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108844/bacon-the-easy-way-thanks-pops-with-q-view. I used 1 cup of sea salt and 1 cup of brown sugar because i don't like sweet bacon.


----------



## dougmays (Feb 13, 2013)

Me and some friends did a camping "mancation" last weekend. your spread was definitely better then ours! I gotta try bacon next time!


----------



## themule69 (Feb 14, 2013)

a burnt hot dogs over a camp fire is better than a med rare steak at home. everything looks great.


----------



## humdinger (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like fun suboc. There's something so satisfying about getting back to simple roots of living. Way to be patient and really let that bacon soak up the smoke for two days. Sounds like it paid off big time.


----------



## genereasoner (Feb 16, 2013)

Sure would like to have that brine recipe!


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 16, 2013)

GeneReasoner said:


> Sure would like to have that brine recipe!


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108844/bacon-the-easy-way-thanks-pops-with-q-view


----------



## suboc (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks fpnmf. That is the recipe I used from his thread. That recipe is the best thing that ever happened to me..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I did use half the sugar though.


----------



## spartan1967 (Feb 16, 2013)

Something about the outdoors , that brings out the animal out in us , cooking outdoors

make everything taste better :)


----------

